# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تعلم فن التعامل مع الناس مع البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدكتور ابراهيم الفقى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعلم فن التعامل مع الناس مع البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدكتور ابراهيم الفقى



InFo
 
  كتاب البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى فإذا كنت تريد فهم الناس واقناعهم ووضع الثقة بنفسك وصنع مستقبل رائع بنجاح وتحتاج المبادئ والاساليب اللازمة لذلك فإليك هذا الكتاب الرائع البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى رحمة الله عليه فقد قدم الدكتور إبراهيم الفقى العديد والعديد من الكتب والاساليب والمحاضرات فى التنمية البشرية كما انه مؤسس علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وكى لا اطيل عليكم فهذا الكتاب به جميع الارشادات والاساليب اللازمة إن كثير من الناس لا يعرف حقيقة قدراته اللامحدودة التي وهبها الله عز وجل له : فيضيع وقته ، بل حياته ونفسه ، رخيصة إن بداخل كل فرد من البشر كنزا من القدرات التي وضعها الله عز وجل بداخلنا .

  Screen

  


 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
   ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/ullp5wlagri3

*

----------

